# IMO's St #3 option 1.9 mode



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

So ive been running option #3 on my first tbolt (1.9 undervolted with interactiveX processor) since I got it, I got my first CLNR on friday and it crashed everytime i went into 1.9 mode, post reboot, everything...

EDIT:I dont think i ever finished this post, but I was just curious whos phones can handle 1.9 and whos cant, and what revision of processor/hardware you guys have...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Some phones can't handle it. No increase in speed at that point anyways.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

bumped post edit.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

cpu is rev 1 (v71) and the most i have had 100% stable is 1.8 ghz. my phone tends not to like anything > 1.4 if i undervolt the low end a lot (750 mv)

this is what im currently running imos at and then the lowest i have gotten it stable (for the most part):

368-750 (750)
768-950 (875)
1024-1050 (975)
1222-1150 (1075)
1408-1250 (1175)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine can handle 1.9GHz but I don't even overclock. I use battsaver. 1GHz extremely undervolted.

EDIT:CPU rev 1 v71


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't run 1.92 at all even without undervolting phone freezes seconds after setting it there.
1.76 (Kernel doesn't support 1.8) runs fine though.

CPU = rev1 v7I


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

my release day phone could handle 1.9 extreme just fine. I only ran it for fun a couple times, but no problems. My replacement freezes pretty much immediately, even with the normal voltages.

Never saw any performance increase above 1.4 so it really doesn't bother me.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> my release day phone could handle 1.9 extreme just fine. I only ran it for fun a couple times, but no problems. My replacement freezes pretty much immediately, even with the normal voltages.
> 
> Never saw any performance increase above 1.4 so it really doesn't bother me.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


My release day one could too....its more a concern of what happened to the processors? What happened?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

nocoast said:


> My release day one could too....its more a concern of what happened to the processors? What happened?


I've had the same thunderbolt since day one. I used to run 1.9 no problem. Now for some reason I can't go past 1.6. Maybe you have a refurb that was previously rooted and over clocked?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats what im thinking, or that the revisions were not made aswell. This is a touchy subject, would prefer no talk about refurbs in here. But yeah, i just think its weird that everyones launch date ran the 1.9 fine and the new CLNRs cant seem to handle it...makes me wonder if they reuse parts in reassembling the things, swap processors out...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

It doesn't help that these phones have also been in use for 6+ months. Processors are going to be less and less stable especially if you have been overclocking that whole time.

Even on stock it's wearing down the CPU, not to the point where it should lock up on stock but obviously if you are running higher than recommended speeds there is always the chance of issues.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

The first time I tried it my phone locked up in minutes. The next time I tried it with zram enabled and it lasted a day but then zram began to cause graphics problems (lines through screen) Its a shame because 1.9 with zram enabled is so excellent. I think I first took the hint to try it from nocoast.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never been stable at 1.9 either, but 1.4 is rock solid. I don't use emulators or anything else that needs mega cpu cycles, so 1.4 + ondemand governor works fine


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

i can't clock past 1.6


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I really would love to hear what imoseyon has to say about 1.9 mode, as its creator I feel like he could shed way more light onto the issue


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Thats what im thinking, or that the revisions were not made aswell. This is a touchy subject, would prefer no talk about refurbs in here. But yeah, i just think its weird that everyones launch date ran the 1.9 fine and the new CLNRs cant seem to handle it...makes me wonder if they reuse parts in reassembling the things, swap processors out...


Mine is a Certified Like New and runs 1.9GHz fine.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Wanna trade?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

My bolt has never really agreed with anything over 1700 but I run 1200 as a daily with some profiles on setcpu and I'm happy with the snappiness of it...

Revos back let the unworthy hate...


----------



## imoseyon (Jun 10, 2011)

My original tbolt ran fairly well with my governors optimized for 1.92Ghz, but my replacement tbolt refuses to run 1.92 at all. Which was unfortunate since that meant I could no longer tune that clock speed... :\ Looks like i'm returning this one to work but will be getting another one (donated) so we'll see how that one fares.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> i can't clock past 1.6


Same here, it will touch on 1.7 but will eventually lock up if I try.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

imoseyon said:


> My original tbolt ran fairly well with my governors optimized for 1.92Ghz, but my replacement tbolt refuses to run 1.92 at all. Which was unfortunate since that meant I could no longer tune that clock speed... :\ Looks like i'm returning this one to work but will be getting another one (donated) so we'll see how that one fares.


dude isnt it so odd that all of the originals worked but the replacements dont? Makes me wonder what they do during the "refurbish" process...really pisses me off because 1.9 powered through even the most strenuous tasks with breeze and i thought it had great battery life! :/ So sad! Im sorry imoseyon, i cant imagine building a rom for the tbolt and one day half of the features just stopped working because of refurbs or crappier revisions... i think its super lame


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

nocoast said:


> dude isnt it so odd that all of the originals worked but the replacements dont? Makes me wonder what they do during the "refurbish" process...really pisses me off because 1.9 powered through even the most strenuous tasks with breeze and i thought it had great battery life! :/ So sad! Im sorry imoseyon, i cant imagine building a rom for the tbolt and one day half of the features just stopped working because of refurbs or crappier revisions... i think its super lame


Running 1.9 with undervolt will kill a phone in under a year or sooner. It's nothing more than a cool way snap a quick quad score to show to your friends. Those who run 1.9 don't want their phones to last till their contract is up. Kinda like doing 20 pull ups with one arm. More work with less power. What they are hoping it gets your task done quicker and you get back to sleep mode faster. But if you are really putting it through the hoops during the day, say hello replacement.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

You act like the 1.9 slot is used that often, its just nice to ramp up to that. There is no saying how long my og could have lasted, i was well past 7 months with it running 1.9 mode for at least 5 months so Id say thats all theoretical...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nocoast said:


> dude isnt it so odd that all of the originals worked but the replacements dont? Makes me wonder what they do during the "refurbish" process...really pisses me off because 1.9 powered through even the most strenuous tasks with breeze and i thought it had great battery life! :/ So sad! Im sorry imoseyon, i cant imagine building a rom for the tbolt and one day half of the features just stopped working because of refurbs or crappier revisions... i think its super lame


I'm going to keep saying this until you notice it. I have a Certified Like New Replacement that runs 1.92GHz undervolted. I did it just the other day to run a benchmark. Its not that Verizon took all the phones back and handicapped them. Your survey size is way too small to draw any conclusions.

Besides, I read on here or XDA where a VZW Rep explained the difference between Certified Like New Replacements and Certified Pre-Owned phones. CLNRs are phones that were returns within the 14 day return period because the customer changed their mind or whatever. They aren't refurbished. The Certified Pre-Owned do get refurbished. All my replacements have been CLNR. I don't know how much you can trust VZW with this, but you're throwing out unfounded accusations.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Again, all i know is that at launch a lot of people were able to run 1.9, now that people have received their CLNRs they aren't. VZW isn't exactly known for its straight-forwardness...With that in mind, it only followed by the fact that there is also a trend of people stating they had the same thing happen to them...And I've noticed your posts, It doesnt change the fact that myself and others experienced this. Period. So _I'm going to say THIS until you notice it._ A TON OF PEOPLE RAN 1.9 Mode fine with their og tbolts. With a sizable portion of the community having moved on to their CLNRs for one reason or another, many have stated in switching from their OG to the CLNr they lost the ability to run 1.9 mode. imoseyon himself did! Im just not one to chalk everything up to coincidence. Due to our relative ignorance on matters regarding what goes on in factories half way across the world I feel as though we should at least apply a 'suspension of disbelief' viewpoint to the possibility of the fact that their was a certain round of revisions/configs of the chipset/processor/all other parts that supported 1.9 mode reliably, and for an extended periof of time (mine being half a year old running it everyday still working fine when i sent it back.) It is NOT OUTSIDE OF THE REALM OF POSSIBILITY, that as revisions went on, quality control went down, corners were cut, (I HONESTLY DONT KNOW) but what i do know is that certain REV's work while others DON't. Neither you nor I, nor anyone (likely not even the higher ups) at VZW know what goes on in asia...So instead of telling me to stop pretending, STOP PRETENDING...k thx bye.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Several "og"bolts didn't run 1.92 reliably. Its the variance in the leakage of the chip. Not some scam at HTC to save pennies on.chips that wouldn't overclock for us well.. that makes no sense, and it sounds a little too tin-foil hat esque for me to agree. That being said my refurbished from asurion doesn't oveclock well. The cores in our phones (scorpion) is spec'd at 1.4ghz Max. Anything else is bonus.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

There is no reason whatsoever for these chips to run at 1.9GHz though. You're complaining that your Camry won't go as fast as a Lotus Elise even though you put 93 octane fuel in it.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Im just saying my first phone did it well thats all.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

its fine im over it this thread should die


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

My day one phone rev 1 bolt can't handle 1.9, so it's not all of the original phones that can handle it.
it runs ok for awhile but once I do something intensive like play a game or run a long benchmark the phone freezes and I have to do a battery pull.
I use imos kernel 1.4 extremely undervolted, with great results
since mine works at 1.9 for awhile I've played with it at 1.9 and 1.4 and honestly their is no noticeable difference to me, other than if your looking to score top speed in benchmark results.
to be honest 1.0 battsaver works well for me too with zero noticeable lag in AOSP. 1.4 is just a bit faster.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Who the hell cares about overclocking your phone by 90%? That's what has me confused. It's a neat party trick, but why?


----------

